# Dragon Age Origins Problem mit Aktivierung von Downloadinhalten im Spiel



## DrHasenbein (20. Oktober 2010)

Servus, 

ich habe eben mal wieder DRAGON AGE ORIGINS ( Steam Version ) gestartet und dabei festgestellt, dass ich laut Menü  "Installierte Inhalte"  für folgende Dinge nicht autorisiert bin: 

- Gedächtnisring
- Blutdrachenrüstung
- In Stein gefangen


Eigentlich sollten diese Dinge bei meiner Version aber freigeschaltet sein. 

Wie komme ich denn nun aber an diesen Content? Wie kann ich mich dafür autorisieren? Was muss ich tun? 

p.s. bei meinem Online-Profil bin ich im SPiel angemeldet, das habe ich bereits überprüft

Danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2010)

Hast Du das Spiel geupdatet? Firewall viele.icht schuld? Das Problem ist bekannt, sollte an sich aber gelöst worden sein. Im Spiel bist Du auch eingeloggt? 

Schau ansonsten mal hier: http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Spieleforum-41/Rollenspiele-und-Adventures-6/Nicht-autorisiert-bei-heruntergeladenem-Dragon-Age-Content-8311369/  das Problem kann man ggf. durch den "dragon age updater" lösen.


----------



## DrHasenbein (21. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast Du das Spiel geupdatet? Firewall viele.icht schuld? Das Problem ist bekannt, sollte an sich aber gelöst worden sein. Im Spiel bist Du auch eingeloggt?
> 
> Schau ansonsten mal hier: http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Spieleforum-41/Rollenspiele-und-Adventures-6/Nicht-autorisiert-bei-heruntergeladenem-Dragon-Age-Content-8311369/ das Problem kann man ggf. durch den "dragon age updater" lösen.


updates sollten dank Steam eigentlich automatisch installiert worden sein

beim Versuch den Dienst "Dragon Age Inhaltsupdater" zu starten erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung:

"Fehler 2 - Das System kann die Datei nicht finden"

 

ich habe das Spiel deswegen  jetzt nochmal komplett von der Platte geschmissen und lade es mir jetzt gerade über STEAM neu runter

ich gebe bescheid ob's was gebracht hat und bedanke mich schonmal für deine Hilfe bis hierher


----------



## Mourning-Blade (21. Oktober 2010)

Da http://social.bioware.com/forum/Das-Spiel-Dragon-Age-Origins/Allgemeine-Diskussionen-zu-Dragon-Age-Origins/Problem-mit-DLC-689949-1.html

sollte dein Problem auch noch mal auftauchen.Bei jeder Neuinstallation hab ich das Problem von neuem, ob Steam oder nich-Steam ändert glaube ich nichts.


----------



## DrHasenbein (21. Oktober 2010)

ich habe mir jetzt eure Links durchgesehen, das Spiel neu installiert , aber ich bekomme das Problem nicht in den Griff

ich glaube jedoch, ich konnte das Problem jetzt zumindest eingrenzen

und zwar scheint bei mir der Dienst "*Dragon Age Inhaltsupdater*" nicht richtig installiert zu sein


beim Versuchden "Dragon Age Inhaltsupdater" über die DIENSTE per Rechtsklick zu starten erhalte ich nämlich folgende Fehlermeldung:








> Der Dienst "Dragon Age Origins - Inhaltsupdater" auf "Lokaler C omputer" konnte nicht gestartet werden.
> 
> 
> Fehler 2 - Das System kann die Datei nicht finden



was zum Kuckuck ist denn hier los? Ich konnte das damals bei Release eigentlich problemlos zocken, wenngleich ich den Inhaltsupdater damals auch schon von Hand starten musste. 

Ich bin echt ratlos


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2010)

Hast Du das Spiel denn auch auf DVD/CD? Dann würd ich es mal von da aus neu installieren. 

Oder schau mal, ob und wie Du der exe-Datei Administratorrechte vergeben kannst. Der Spiel-exe und auch dem updater. rechtsklick auf die Datei und dort mal schauen.

Ansonsten musst Du Dich vtl. mal an den Steam-Support wenden... ^^ zB hier http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsocial.bioware.com%2Fforum%2F4%2Ftopic%2F40%2Findex%2F601853%2F1&ei=gkzATMnwPIuVswa2sYTOCA&usg=AFQjCNH6i3P1_jxhla_y4x4iKuCx2bX8mA  hat es auch einer per Steam gekauft und Probleme gehabt, DER konnte diesen updater aber auf die Art und Weise korrekt starten.


----------



## DrHasenbein (21. Oktober 2010)

okay, ich hab' jetzt rausgefunden was los war und das Problem behoben

der Dienst hatte in der Registry den falschen Pfad zum Updater, was wohl daran lag, dass ich vor einigen Wochen Steam auf eine andere Partition ausgelagert habe und der Updater in der Registry trotz Neuinstallation des Spiels den alten Pfad beibehalten hatte. Nach Änderung in der Registry geht's nun wieder

Danke euch viemals für eure Mühen


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2010)

na, dann mal los mit der Drachenjagd   is seit langem mal wieder ein eher oldschool-Rollenspiel, was IMHO gelungen ist


----------



## rex5000 (26. Oktober 2010)

da kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Solon25 (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mir die _DA-Ultimate_ Version gekauft. Da liegt ein Zettel mit Code bei. Auf dem steht:

*Schalte alle zusätzlichen Inhaltspacks frei
*In Stein Gefangen * Wächter-Festung usw.

Dann wie ich sie frei schalte (gehe zu biowareblablubb.com usw.) und das dann meine zusätzlichen Inhalte verfügbar sind. Ich habe das Magierlevel gespielt. In dem bekam ich die _Blutrüstung_ und _2 Geschenk Pakete_, die unter Premium Quests stehen.

Ich habe nun bei Bioware und hier soweit alles gelesen und gemacht, nur werden mir die zusätzlichen Inhalte zwar als aktiviert angezeigt, aber ich müsste sie mit Punkten kaufen.

Mit dem Chara bin ich noch im Turm, jetzt frage ich mich ob ich erst ein wenig weiter spielen muss um die Inhalte runterladen zu können (daodownloader steht auf automatisch), oder ob man die von Anfang an runter laden kann, aber es bei mir aus irgeneinem Grund nicht geht. 

Besten Dank


----------



## Sgt-Pain (22. Dezember 2010)

Du musst die scheisse einfach nur mit deinem Code auf der Bioware seite freischalten und dich im spiel mal connecten.

Ausserdem solltest du dein spiel auf der bio seite registrieren.

Danach stehen dir ALLE dinge sofort nach dem start des spiels zur verfügung, du musst gar nix im spiel irgendwie erspielen oder warten damit es freigeschalten wird.


Du hast 2 codes dazubekommen. Einer um dein Spiel zu registrieren und einer um ALLE DLC im spiel freizuschalten.

Schwer sowas wenn man zu blöd ist mal nachzulesen...


----------



## Solon25 (23. Dezember 2010)

Mit dem falschen Bein aufgestanden?

Da steht doch das ich den Beipackzettel gelesen habe, und das habe ich so auch gemacht. Spiel ist registriert usw., trotzdem gehts net. Selbst den Save konnte ich erst nicht weiter spielen, k.A. warum. Der meinte immer dass das Spiel Wächter Festung usw. benötigt.. Habs dann i-wie doch geschafft, aber ist ein driss System, wenn man net einfach so weiterspielen kann und rumtricksen muss


----------



## Sgt-Pain (24. Dezember 2010)

-Spiel installieren

-auf webseite profil erstellen
-spiel auf webseite registrieren 
-spiel mit deinem account verbinden (registrieren 1. code)
-zusatzinhalte freischalten (im profil mit 2. code freischalten)



-im gestartetem spiel mit deinen profildaten einloggen

danach müssten alle zusatz inhalte als verfügbar & aktiviert gelistet sein


----------

